

Tty.js - a terminal for your browser using socket.io - chjj
https://github.com/chjj/tty.js

======
thesnider
If you are intrigued by this, you owe it to yourself to check out chromium
OS's hterm prooject
([http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/platform/assets...](http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/platform/assets.git;a=tree;f=chromeapps/hterm;h=15be013745ce54e243485de58f368457712edc4a;hb=HEAD)),
which already has vt100 compat done.

~~~
mrmaddog
GsteOne is another very cool terminal-in-a-browser:
<https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne>

------
paddy_m
2 years ago I rewrote rxvt in javascript. <https://github.com/paddymul/rxvt-
js> .

------
Toenex
I've always wonder if the reverse could exist, i.e. an xterm that could render
html?

~~~
cturner
When I read this, the things that came to mind were elinks, lynx, w3m and the
browser that lives in emacs. But maybe that's not what you mean - could you
distinguish what you're describing from these?

------
rjurney
This is cool. I am tired of switching between my browser and terminals.

